# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  हर तरह की तकनिकी बाते

## Dark Rider

प्रणाम मित्रों में इस नए सूत्र में तकनीक से रिलेटेड कुछ सवाल पूछना चाहूँगा 

कुछ के उत्तर मुझे पता है फिर भी संशय दूर हो तो बेहतर है 

तो आज का पहला सवाल 



१. पेन drive  या कोई भी usb device को safe remove करके ही क्यों निकालना चाहिए ?




आशा है लोग  अपने हिसाब से उत्तर देंगे मे भी जानने को उत्सुक हू 

आपका अपना MTM

----------


## Mr. laddi

> प्रणाम मित्रों में इस नए सूत्र में तकनीक से रिलेटेड कुछ सवाल पूछना चाहूँगा 
> 
> कुछ के उत्तर मुझे पता है फिर भी संशय दूर हो तो बेहतर है 
> 
> तो आज का पहला सवाल 
> 
> 
> 
> १. पेन drive  या कोई भी usb device को safe remove करके ही क्यों निकालना चाहिए ?
> ...


 *मुझे भी ये जानना है अगर ऐसे ही निकाल लिया जाये तो क्या नुकसान है ?????????*

----------


## ravi chacha

सब से  तो हम यही कहते है usb device को safe remove करके ही निकालना चाहिए 
लेकिन हम तो ऐसी ही निकाल लेते हैं

----------


## mrgreatkhan

*




 Originally Posted by MTM


प्रणाम मित्रों में इस नए सूत्र में तकनीक से रिलेटेड कुछ सवाल पूछना चाहूँगा 

कुछ के उत्तर मुझे पता है फिर भी संशय दूर हो तो बेहतर है 

तो आज का पहला सवाल 



१. पेन drive  या कोई भी usb device को safe remove करके ही क्यों निकालना चाहिए ?




आशा है लोग  अपने हिसाब से उत्तर देंगे मे भी जानने को उत्सुक हू 

आपका अपना MTM



badhiya sawal hai bhai iska uttar hai ki jab bhi ham pen drive usb slot lagate hain to usmain vidhut (electricity) ka bahao hota hai jab ham jab ham safe remove karte hain toh aap logon ne dekha hoga ki pen drive ki lite off ho jati hai yani ki pc usb port ki power supply kat deta hai jab ham pen drive without safe remove nikalte hain toh nikalte waqt pen drive aor port ke beech sparking hoti hai jo kafi halki hone ki wajah se hamen dikhai nahi deti iski wajah se usb slot aor pen drive donon ki hi life kam hoti jati hai aor yeh pen drive ke jaldi kharab hone ka ek bada karan hai
Aasha hai aap ko wajah samajh main aa gai hogi so next time please use safe removed  

*

----------


## mailer_demon

“Safely Remove Hardware” यह ensure करता है की USB drive यूज़ में नहीं है. अतः आप इसे निकल सकते है.

Safely Remove Hardware” किये बिना पेन drive को नहीं निकनाला चाहिए क्युकी इस तरह आपका डाटा खो सकता है. वास्तव में जब भी आप USB Drive (Pen Drive ) में लिखते है या डाटा ट्रान्सफर करते है तो पहले ये डाटा को cache में write  करता है. फिर वह USB Drive में write करता है. इसलिए अगर आप बिना “Safely Remove Hardware” किये Drive को निकल लेते है तो हो सकता है आपका डाटा lost हो जाये या फाइल corupt हो जाये या फिर दोनों.

इसलिए हमेशा ये रेकोम्मेंद किया जाता है की USB Drive को “Safely Remove Hardware” करने के बाद remove करे.

ऐसे लोग जो दिन भर में काफी बार USB Drive का use करते है वो एक काम करके अपने USB Drive को “Safely Remove” कर सकते है. "RUN विंडो में जाकर एक कमांड टाइप करे वो है - RunDll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL hotplug.dll 
फिर ok कर दे और USB Drive निकाल दे. या फिर इस कमांड से एक batch फाइल बना ले. आपकी सुविधा के लिए मैं batch file बना के दे रहा हु. आप यहाँ से *डाउनलोड* कर ले. इसे डेस्कटॉप पर रखे और USB Drive निकालने से पहले इस Batch File को डबल क्लीक कर दे.

USB Drive को "Safely Remove” करने का एक Quick तरीका भी है. आप निचे दिए गए निर्देशों का पालन करे.

१."My Computer खोले 
२.अपने USB drive icon पर राईट क्लीक करे.
३."Hardware Tab में जाये.
४.अपना USB Drive सेलेक्ट करे और Properties बटन को प्रेस करे.
५.अब Policies टैब में जाये.
६.“Optimize for quick removal” सेलेक्ट करे और OK बटन प्रेस कर दे.


बस काम हो गया. 


धन्यवाद,

*आपका 

मैलोर देमोंन*

----------


## Prince of India

दोस्तों gmail account को data storage के लिए कैसे use किया जाता  है, किसी को पता हो तो कृपया बताने का कष्ट करें.

----------


## mailer_demon

> दोस्तों gmail account को data storage के लिए कैसे use किया जाता  है, किसी को पता हो तो कृपया बताने का कष्ट करें.


प्रिंस जी,

मैं कुछ research कर रहा हु. आपके सवाल का जवाब बहुत जल्दी दूंगा. वो भी आज ही. ये एक तरह का ८ GB का हार्ड drive होगा जो आपको ऑनलाइन बैक अप देगा. थोडा वेट करे.


आपका,
मैलोर देमोंन

----------


## Dark Rider

> दोस्तों gmail account को data storage के लिए कैसे use किया जाता  है, किसी को पता हो तो कृपया बताने का कष्ट करें.


नए सूत्र में ही इसका हल छुपा हुआ है 8 GB का Drive बिलकुल फ्री में

----------


## marwariladka

> सब से  तो हम यही कहते है usb device को safe remove करके ही निकालना चाहिए 
> लेकिन हम तो ऐसी ही निकाल लेते हैं


 USB  drive को सेफली  remove करने से डाटा inconsistancy  नहीं होती....और  आपका डाटा सुरक्षित रहता है....इसलिए हमेसा USB  को सेफली  रेमोवेकर के ही  निकाले ...

----------


## mailer_demon

> दोस्तों gmail account को data storage के लिए कैसे use किया जाता  है, किसी को पता हो तो कृपया बताने का कष्ट करें.


प्रिन्स जी,

आपके बात का जवाब मैंने इस नए सूत्र "8 GB का Drive बिलकुल फ्री में" में दे दिया है. आशा करता हु की आप संतुस्ट होंगे.

आपका 
मैलोर देमोंन

----------


## Shri Vijay

*प्रिय मित्र मनोज जी अत्ति सुन्दरसूत्र के लिए अति धन्यवाद...++++++++++++++++++++++++++ ++++++++*

----------


## avf000103

MTM mujhe motherboard ka jumper setting ya diagram milsakta hai kya ya koi site ka pata jo hindi me ho......................... agar hai to please kuch idea dene ka kast kare

----------


## Dark Rider

> MTM mujhe motherboard ka jumper setting ya diagram milsakta hai kya ya koi site ka pata jo hindi me ho......................... agar hai to please kuch idea dene ka kast kare


मित्र आपको जिस MOTHERBOARD के लिए आवश्यकता है उसका मोडल नम्बर दे |

----------


## avf000103

> मित्र आपको जिस MOTHERBOARD के लिए आवश्यकता है उसका मोडल नम्बर दे |


MSI P4M900M3 hai usme display to aata hai lekin light nahi aata hai monitor me kharabi nahi hai side se dekhne par sab dikhta hai

----------


## sanjeetspice

मनोज भाई 

आपके सभी सूत्रों के लिए रेपो +++++++ स्वीकार करे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई 
> 
> आपके सभी सूत्रों के लिए रेपो +++++++ स्वीकार करे



आपका शुक्रिया मित्र ........

----------


## anukriti

मेरे लैपटाप में पहले विन्डो विस्टा था, अब फ़ार्मेट कर विन्डो-7 अल्टीमेट हो गया है। पहले नेट कनेक्सन सोनी एरिक्सन k530i से ब्लूटूथ और यू.एस.बी. से जुड़ जाता था, अब पी.सी.सुट काम नहीं करता। नया पी.सी.सुट ६.० भी डाउनलोड किया, वो भी काम नहीं करता। क्या करूँ ? क्या विन्डो-7 मोबाइल से जी.पी.आर.एस. से नहीं जुड़ता। कृपया जरूर समस्या का हल दें।

----------


## vickky681

बार बार क्लिक करने leo gold ka setup  चल नहीं रहा pls  हेल्प करे

----------


## jai 123

> मेरे लैपटाप में पहले विन्डो विस्टा था, अब फ़ार्मेट कर विन्डो-7 अल्टीमेट हो गया है। पहले नेट कनेक्सन सोनी एरिक्सन k530i से ब्लूटूथ और यू.एस.बी. से जुड़ जाता था, अब पी.सी.सुट काम नहीं करता। नया पी.सी.सुट ६.० भी डाउनलोड किया, वो भी काम नहीं करता। क्या करूँ ? क्या विन्डो-7 मोबाइल से जी.पी.आर.एस. से नहीं जुड़ता। कृपया जरूर समस्या का हल दें।


मित्र ये समस्या मेरे मित्र के साथ भी है वो GPRS को ब्लुटूथ के माध्यम से चलाता है आप भी bluetoth ट्राय करे

----------


## mzone420

_मनोज भाई बहुत अच्छे सूत्र है मुझ जैसे लोगों के लिए ...:)_

----------


## Teach Guru

> _मनोज भाई बहुत अच्छे सूत्र है मुझ जैसे लोगों के लिए ...:)_



*अरे यार मनोज भाई के सभी सूत्र लाजवाब है , बोले तो झक्कास*

----------


## hamraaz

मनोज भाई मेरा विंडो मीडिया प्लयेर में dvd नहीं चल रहा है

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनोज भाई मेरा विंडो मीडिया प्लयेर में dvd नहीं चल रहा है


Download K-Lite Codec Pack

http://www.codecguide.com/download_kl.htm

----------


## Teach Guru

*महिलाओं के लिए खास हैं एंड्राइड फोन*

 

आई-फोन से लेकर स्मार्टफोन, एंड्राइड फोन, सिम्बियन फोन इत्यादि-इत्यादि. आजकल बाज़ार महंगे से लेकर 
सस्ते फोन से भरा पड़ा है. जहां पहले हम एक कैमरे वाले फोन को खरीदने के लिए सोचते थे वहीं आज यह 
फोन इतने सस्ते हो गए हैं कि आदमी दो-तीन फोन रख सकता है.बच्चों से लेकर बूढ़ों तक, बिज़नसमैन से 
लेकर स्कूल जाने वाले छात्रों तक सभी के पास एक से बढ़कर एक मोबाइल फोन हैं. बिज़नसमैन की पहचान 
बन चुका ब्लैकबेरी फोन आज अपने विज्ञापनों में भी आम लोगों की पहचान बनने की बात करता है. औरतें हों 
या पुरुष सभी के अनुसार मोबाइल फोन बनाए जा रहे हैं और सभी को यह बहुत पसंद भी आ रहे हैं.

लेकिन क्या महिलाओं ने यह सोचा कि उन्हें कौन सा फोन लेना चाहिए. बाज़ार में ऐसा कौन सा फोन है जो 
उनकी पर्सनैलिटी को सूट करे. शोध कहता है कि अगर महिलाओं को स्मार्टफोन फोन खरीदना होता है तो वह 
आई-फोन का चुनाव करती हैं, जबकि पुरुषों को पसंद है एंड्राइड फोन. लेकिन क्या महिलाओं को पता है कि 
अगर वह एंड्राइड फोन का इस्तेमाल करें तो वह ज़्यादा फायदे में रहेंगी.

पेश हैं तीन कारण कि क्यों महिलाओं को खरीदना चाहिए एंड्राइड फोन

1. हार्डवेयर क्वर्टी कीबोर्ड: महिलाओं को फोन में संवाद करना पसंद होता है वह पुरुषों से ज़्यादा संवाद करती हैं. 
लेकिन अगर वह आई-फोन का इस्तेमाल करती हैं तो टचस्क्रीन होने के कारण उन्हें आई-फोन का प्रयोग करने में 
परेशानी होती है क्योंकि विडंबना यह है कि वास्तविक रूप से अंगुलीयों से आई-फोन की सतह को छूने की जरूरत 
होती है. जबकि एंड्राइड फोन में होता है क्वर्टी कीबोर्ड जिसपर आप आसानी से कुछ भी टाइप कर सकते हैं.

2. आई-फोन आते हैं सुंदर आकृति और आकारों में : हालांकि आई-फोन दिखने में बहुत फंकी या कूल होते हैं परन्तु
 उनका आकार किसी ईट की तरह लगता है. जबकि एंड्राइड फोन की आकृति बहुत सुन्दर होती है. अब तो बाज़ार में 
छोटे-छोटे एंड्राइड फोन भी मौजूद हैं जिसे महिलाएं आसानी से अपने पर्स में रख सकती हैं.

3. एंड्राइड फोन होते हैं सस्ते : हर कॉलेज जाने वाली लड़की आई-फोन नहीं खरीद सकती क्योंकि आई-फोन महंगे होते हैं. 
एक आई-फोन लगभग 35,000 रुपये में आता है. वहीं एंड्राइड फोन आई-फोन से काफ़ी सस्ता होता है. करीबन आई-फोन के 
मुकाबले एक-तिहाई दाम पर.


सॉर्स

----------


## ckdixit

> जी मेने कभी  भी चिप लेवल की ट्रेनिंग नहीं की है इसलिए इस प्रकार के सूत्र की आशा मुझसे न लगाये , में अपने इंजिनियर  दोस्त से पूछूँगा  की वो फोरम को समय दे सकता है क्या ? फ़िलहाल वो अभी बाहर है


सर इस बारे में विचार करें

----------


## prahlad singh

सर जी मेरे पास एक हार्ड डिस्क १००० gb की है usb external उस में मैं windows xp या windows ७
डालना चाहता हु as oprating system क्या यह possible है अगर हाँ तो कैसे please मेरी मदद कीजिये

----------


## Teach Guru

> सर जी मेरे पास एक हार्ड डिस्क १००० gb की है usb external उस में मैं windows xp या windows ७
> डालना चाहता हु as oprating system क्या यह possible है अगर हाँ तो कैसे please मेरी मदद कीजिये



मित्र अपना सवाल एक ही सूत्र में पूछा करो , इससे आपका और दूसरे मित्रों का समय बच जाएगा , धन्यवाद |

----------


## dishadey

पिछले 1 महीने से मेरे कंप्यूटर में मोजिला फायर फोक्स में कोई भी लिंक खोलने पर अपने आप ही ये लिंक (http://www.dugald.mobi/) खुल जाता है पता नहीं क्यों
अगर आप के पास इसका सोलुशन हो कृपया बताये मैने अन इन्स्टाल कर के रीइन्स्टाल कर के भी देख लिया

----------


## mzone420

> पिछले 1 महीने से मेरे कंप्यूटर में मोजिला फायर फोक्स में कोई भी लिंक खोलने पर अपने आप ही ये लिंक (http://www.dugald.mobi/) खुल जाता है पता नहीं क्यों
> अगर आप के पास इसका सोलुशन हो कृपया बताये मैने अन इन्स्टाल कर के रीइन्स्टाल कर के भी देख लिया


कृपया इसका ध्यान रखें.....

----------


## Teach Guru

> कृपया इसका ध्यान रखें.....


मैं आपका मतलब नहीं समझा मित्र..........

----------


## mzone420

> मैं आपका मतलब नहीं समझा मित्र..........


अरे यार मैं तो सिर्फ उनको आपके द्वारा कही गयी बात बता रहा था ....

----------


## Keshav Singh

मित्र मेरे पास COMPAQ 510 लैपटॉप है ........ 

जब मै उसे ऑन करता हूँ तो उसका TOUCH PAD काम करता है ...

किन्तु अपने आप कुछ समय के बाद वो चलना बंद हो जाता है ...

मुझे फिर USB MOUSE का इस्तेमाल करना पड़ता है .....

जबकि मै अपने लैपटॉप में synaptic से TOUCH PAD के drivers भी अपडेट कर चूका हूँ  ....

और एक बार तो मैंने www.hp.com से TOUCH PAD के लिए new driver डाउनलोड करके बे भी इंस्टाल करके देख लिया है ...

मगर मेरी समस्या अभी भी हल नहीं हुई है ....

मेरे सिस्टम में windows XP Genuine  है .......

कृपया मेरी मदद करे ....

----------


## Optimus Prime

सिस्टम से मेमोरी कार्ड कॉपी करने से उस मेमोरी कार्ड का डाटा किसी और सिस्टम से कॉपी ना हो main 2 year se is software ko search kar raha hoon par abhi tak mila nahi...


kya koi muje aisa sooftware de sakta hai jiske sahayta se memory card apne pc se load karne ke baad wo data kisi doosre pc main load na ho sake aur na hi copy ho sake

bhai meri mobile ki shop hai aur main downloding bhi karta hoon ....par meri saari mhenat bekar jaati hai ...kyon ki mera sara data mp3,video song.photos.software, aur doosre shop wale copy kar lete hai ...mere shop par convert kiye huye gaane par apni shop ka naam daal dete hai

----------


## Optimus Prime

BHAI ISKA KOI TO HAL HOGA JIS SE MERE SHOP PAR LOAD KIYE HUYE MEMORY CARD SABHI MOBILE PAR PLAY HO AUR AUR KOI DOOSRA SHOP WALA MERI SHOP PAR LOAD HUYE CARD KO COPY NA KAE SAKE

----------


## fire

इस ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र के लिए आपका आभार ।

मित्र मैं पिछले कुछ डीनो से एक समस्या से परेशान हू । मैं जब भी कोई file sharing साइट से कुछ डाउनलोड करने जाता हू उस साइट का वेब पेज  ही नहीं खुलता। मैंने  गूगल पर सेर्च किया तो पता चला की DOT India ने सभी sites पर बन लगा दिया है । 
कृप्या इस समस्या का कोई इलाज हो तो बताए की किस तरह से डाउनलोड किया जाए । जैसे
Depositfiles.com,Fileserve.com, Filesonic.com blocked, Filesonic.in, Hotfile.com, Mediafire.com, Megaupload.com, Megavideo.com, Movshare.net, Novamov.com, Putlocker.com, Rapidshare.com, Uploaded.to, UploadStation.com, VideoBB.com, Wupload.com etc.Also some video sharing sites,pron sites and Chinese sites are also getting blocked by DOT India.

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत बढियां, लिखते रहें|

----------

